# Sun holiday vouchers



## cyberknight (12 Jan 2012)

Has anyone got the vouchers from the Sun paper up till today please? Missed the start and with the wife finishing work with mini ck ~2 its the only way i will be having a holiday this year .


----------



## Mark Grant (12 Jan 2012)

We don't usually buy papers but on Tuesday my wife bought several, including the Sun, so I have Tuesdays if you want it.
BTW The mirror are doing a similar offer and you only need 3 tokens. I have tuesdays Mirror too.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jan 2012)

Cheers folks


----------

